# Optima dog food kills!!!



## CLUCKY

Many dogs/puppies have died after having OPTIMA dog food. It's been reported that the food can cause liver failure. 

The dog will start vomit and become picky, reject food, and finally died from liver failure. 

And the supplier has started calling back the toxic dog food.Any owner who has been feeding OPTIMA, please take your dog for blood test and especially check liver function. 

My puppy has just been passed away after having optima. Don't want this to happen again to other dogs.... Any owner who has been feeding OPTIMA, please take your dog for blood test and especially check liver function.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

I am sorry to hear about your puppy. You would think that with such a deadly food, we would have heard something about it.


----------



## RonE

I could not find Optima (except for the Kia Optima) on any recall lists.

I'm sorry about your puppy but, if you're going to post a notice like this, please give us a verifiable source. Otherwise, we will have to delete this thread as hearsay.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

RonE said:


> I could not find Optima (except for the Kia Optima) on any recall lists.


Giggletron.


----------



## CLUCKY

I didn't mention my location.. I am in China. This is happening in China. 

If you want more prove, I can put on some test result of my puppy. (tonight)

And my vet has told me that recently many dogs has got the same simpton(liver problems) and most died in very short period. All have OPTIMA.

This also has been a hot topic on Chinese internet. Also, the pet shop I have bought the food from has started replace OPTIMA. 

I didn't want to make a rumor. I just want the world to know what has happened here, and want people who feed their dog OPTIMA to be aware! It's all too late for my puppy, but hopefully won't be too late for other people!

My pet shop has contacted their supplier. And their supplier said that they are investigating the problems and sample has been taken for testing. They(supplier) asked the customer to return all the packs and replace them with the new ones. 

The pet shop has got another puppy died as well after having OPTIMA. Liver problems. They are all previously healthy.

I know there are no officialy notice from OPTIMA,(that is also what I am angry about!), but what had happened is enough for people to be aware.


----------



## flipgirl

If your vet is the one who diagnosed your puppy with liver problems, is he definitely sure that it is due to the Optima? 

Just a suggestion if you do make an announcement, say where you are from. This may just be a problem with food that is exported to China. 

However, I did look up the food - the ingredients aren't the greatest but I did notice that there was menadione bisulphate complex (?? there are a couple of different ways this ingredient is named in ingredients lists) in the ingredients and it also says for vitamin K. from what I've read, it's a cheap form of vitamin K which can be harmful to dogs. Many pet food companies have taken it out of their foods. I'm not going to go into details and I'm not going to say this is the culprit, but just noting the ingredients.


----------



## CLUCKY

If OPTIMA don't have problems,why they started to collect and replace their products? 

If OPTIMA sells toxic food to China, is it still a trusted brand?

I wish you can read chinese. Then just type"优格狗粮“（OPTIMA DOG FOOD), you can find so many links saying how their dog dies.

Anyway, thank you for your replies.


----------



## dansamy

Considering the last tainted pet food was traced to grain ingredients _exported_ from China, along with the recent tainted infant formulas in China and the increased lead content of toys made in China, I'm really not certain it is wise to trust any product produced in China or from ingredients produced in China until quality control improves vastly in Chinese factories.


----------



## CLUCKY

What you said is probably right, but this time the OPTIMA food is made in USA. That's why I chose it.


----------



## dansamy

That doesn't mean they don't import grain products from other parts of the world. Many of the US dog foods affected by the melamine-tainted grains were produced in US factories with ingredients imported from China. The malamine tainting was traced to the imported grain products. Companies that used no grains and companies that used US-grown grains had no problems with their food.


----------



## CLUCKY

.....sad......

What I am doing here is just standing out and telling the truth... 

Thank you for your time reading and replying!!


----------



## CLUCKY

Blood test result of my puppy.


----------



## thehumanaught

Am sorry to report that Clucky's absolutely right - Optima dog food is killing dogs in China.

The food is contaminated with aflatoxin - the same stuff that killed a bunch of dogs in the US that ate contaminated Diamond brand dog food two years ago.

This is only affecting dogs in Mainland China, as the reason the aflatoxin formed was due to the dog food having been improperly stored in the southern city of Guangzhou (hot and humid climate) because of tightened shipping/importing regulations during the Olympics.

My dog was just diagnosed with this as well. Her liver is failing, and despite having her on all sorts of medications, her odds of survival are still quite grim. Once exposed, there's not a whole lot that can be done other than trying to support the liver as best as possible and hoping the dog is strong enough to pull through.

Even if the dog does survive the initial poisoning, it is likely to have chronic liver disease for the rest of its life, and has an excellent chance of developing liver cancer, as aflatoxin is a big time carcinogen.

I've posted more about this (and my pup's experience) on my blog, so I'll not relay it all here - but if you are in China and feeding your dog Optima - definitely follow Clucky's advice and get your dog to a vet pronto.


----------

